# France Day Trip



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If anyone is interested

Eurotunnel........And if you're planning to travel at half-term, you could also take advantage of our Half Price Day Trip offer - just £23 per car, return*.


Tue/wed/thurs 16th/17th/18th February ONLY


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I put this in Subs on purpose...........to allow the subscribers first refusal, why open it up to all :surprise:


tony


----------



## joe67 (Dec 16, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> I put this in Subs on purpose...........to allow the subscribers first refusal, why open it up to all :surprise:
> 
> tony


The price is on the internet and if you have used the tunnel you will have received an email so have done no favours putting it in the subs section.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

“You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time”.”

M


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's a crap deal, limited days and only available for small car conversions.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's that crap..............won't bother in future 


tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

come on Tony, what use is it to motorhomers? apart from hopping over with the toad?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For people down south who never tried the tunnel it's an opportunity to try it at low cost, but fret not, in future, if any offers arise I'll not bother :frown2:


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree with Gemmy (doesnt happen often) but it could well be useful for someone local wanting to do a booze run.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

joe67 said:


> The price is on the internet and if you have used the tunnel you will have received an email so have done no favours putting it in the subs section.


Bit pointlessly harsh,not everyone has used the tunnel!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> If anyone is interested
> 
> Eurotunnel........And if you're planning to travel at half-term, you could also take advantage of our Half Price Day Trip offer - just £23 per car, return*.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony,keep sharing mate !:grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> If it's that crap..............won't bother in future
> 
> tony


I know how you feel Tony, similar thing happened to me yesterday. You take the trouble to give some advice and what do you get?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey! For all you doubters I checked Gemmys link again and guess what?

*£1 Ferry offers for Motorhomes!!!*


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Barry!
Booked,!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

They must be short on bookings..................

They've added a "get your fare refunded" deal if you spend over £200 in the shop.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> They must be short on bookings..................
> 
> They've added a "get your fare refunded" deal if you spend over £200 in the shop.


Does anyone buy anything in the shop anymore? It never seems that cheap to me. I used to do a *** run years ago when they were still cheap in France (on th ferry) if I was working near Dover. I used to really enjoy that. I would stay in one of the hotels on the the front near the terminal and hop on for about a fiver return to Calais for the night. It was a good night out, a few pints in the bar and I used to like watching all the traffic at night.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Tony - good deal if you live down South so I've spread the word.


----------

